
Bill Gates vs. Steve Jobs on Platforms - tylerbreton
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-vs-steve-jobs-on-platforms-2015-5
======
vezycash
> Bill Gates was late to the smart phone game

Unlike what this article says, Bill Gates wasn't late to the smart phone game.
They had windows mobile. Microsoft simply didn't innovate quickly enough.
Basically, like IE they simply let things rot once they'd achieved a level of
industry dominance.

